# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Nuevo Programa de Antena 3

## Jaime Carrasco

Hola chicos, me dispongo a compartir una informacion que he visto por twitter.

"El Grupo Antena 3 emitirá ‘Por arte de magia’, un programa presentado por Anna Simon
El Grupo Antena 3 emitirá ‘Por arte de magia’, la versión española del talent show británico ‘The Magicians’. El programa estará presentado por Anna Simon y contará con cuatro ilusionistas reconocidos que enseñarán sus trucos a los famosos concursantes para que demuestren sus dotes con la magia ante un jurado compuesto por Alaska, Luis Piedrahita, Almudena Cid  y Santi Rodríguez."

Cuando he visto este titular no se que pensar sobre este nuevo concurso. Participan grandisimos magos de nuestro país (Juan Tamariz, Jorge Blass etc..)

Pero me a sorprendido si no lo he entendido mal.... que los juegos los realizan personajes famosos.

¿que pensais ante este nuevo programa?

El Grupo Antena 3 emitirá


PD: Si no es el lugar correcto para el tema, pido disculpas de antemano.

----------


## DaarkBro

¿Y no se sabe para cuándo sale al aire?

----------


## MacRub

Bufff. Miedo me da!! Espero que sea magia lo que veamos. Crucemos las varitas!

----------


## Rubiolus

Anna Simón..... :O16: 

Merecerá la pena  :302:

----------


## Jaime Carrasco

Pues comentan por ahi, que dentro de 2 semanas aprox.

Rubiolus.... sisi (baba) estoy de acuerdo contigo pero es... como decirlo.. Cortita? ajajaja

----------


## mayico

Mas bien se hace la cortita, pero de tonta ni un pelo.

Estando Tamariz, y el cartel que hay... Harán magia de la buena. Es un shalakabula con la cara pintada. Asi que tomaos con calma el que famoso hagan magia, no los despellejéis mucho ya que ellos hacen lo que les mandan aunque lo ensayen poco.
Aquí podremos ver que un mago necesita dotes de actor... Ya que para el público, un juego sencillo bien presentado les divierte y les ilusiona.

----------


## Prendes

Están grabando ya.

Hasta donde yo sé, los magos "profesores" son Luis de Matos, Yunke y Jorge Blass.
En el jurado habrá también un mago (Piedrahita) y Tamariz hará apariciones semanales.

El formato parece que es muy similar a Shalakabula.

No sé, yo creo que puede estar bien, al fin y al cabo la magia en gran parte es presentación, y si el famoso en cuestión es por ejemplo actor, no creo que tens ningún problema. De hecho, a poco que trabaje, lo hará mejor que muchos magos "profesionales" que andan por ahí.

----------


## MacRub

Bueno quizás si que pueda salir un buen programa y al menos tendremos algo interesante que ver en TV, no? Sólo por ver otra vez a Tamariz ya me han entrado ganas!  :Smile1:

----------


## Ismael Encantado

La verdad, que ganas hay!!! Y que nos llenen las noches de mmmmagia!!!!
Y como dice Mayico, solo por el cartel que hay.....mmmagia y de la buena :D
Jaimeeeeee, hazme magia andaaaaa!!!!

----------


## Jaime Carrasco

jjajajajajajajajaja Ismaaaa no sabia que andabas por aqui :D

Meteme presion xDDD que no pasa na jajaja

----------


## Inherent

Tengo muchas esperanzas puestas, a priori el programa me parece en muy buenas manos. Ojalá lo disfrutemos!

----------


## Jaime Carrasco

[Actualizado] EXCLUSIVA: “Por arte de magia” llegará a principio de Febrero | Zapping Magazine

para principios de febrero.

----------


## JOTA

Bueno, a ver como se les da a nuestros famosos hacer magia. Es importante que vayan apareciendo programas de este fantástico mundo.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Me recuerda al programa Shalakabula que presentaba Paz padilla, en el que estaban Murphy y Alberto de Figueiredo.

----------


## MrTrucado

Yo solo puedo aportar lo que he leido en una revista que es para el primer trimestre del año, bueno y la foto

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡SHALA-KABULAAAA, SHALA-KABULA, HU!! :P

Puede ser muy bueno o muy malo, o incluso ambos a la vez, según yo veo.

Tener de nuevo magia en la tele, y además en cadenas que tienen audiencia, traerá más neófitos, algunos con buena calidad, la mayoría con mala (supongo) porque se meterá para ser Dynamo II, cogerán YouTube y no querrán soltarlo para empezar... este foro se llenará de nuevo de vida, de discusiones...

Espero que estando quien está no se le vaya a ningún súper profesional la pinza y revelen o dejen revelar cosas que los demás utilizamos simplemente porque ellos no lo usan. A veces empieza a volverse común y no se da cuenta nadie de que están haciendo pupa.

Y por otra parte darán más protagonismo a la magia, aunque suban la dificultad de lo que es realmente magia para el espectador (atravesar cristales sólidos, por ejemplo), pero el protagonismo vendrá genial para que se nos empiece a respetar de nuevo (al menos a los que se lo merecen [enhorabuena, los demás tendremos que seguir luchando xD]).

Por mí luz verde y adelante, que se dé bien y que se haga con cabeza, potencia, belleza, misterio, humor y amor  :Smile1: 

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## DaarkBro

¿Qué se ha sabido del programa? ¿Ya salió al aire?

----------


## MagoWinki

No, aun no ha salido... Yo no se que decir, lo único, es que espero que dure un tiempo y que no pase como en otras ocasiones que de repente dejan de emitirlo y te quedas tú con las ganas de más.

----------


## MrTrucado

AQUÍ UNAS CUANTAS IMÁGENES MÁS:

----------


## jonathan25

Pues igual os tirais a por mi al cuello pero tengo que decirlo,a mi me parece genial que hagan un programa de magia porque ya se echan de menos,pero no entiendo porque tienen que llevar a cuatro famosuchos con la cantidad de gente buena que hay en el pais y que realmente les encanta la magia,y que probablemente lo darian todo por hacer un numero de magia junto a tantos artistazos y poder aprender algo de ellos..ya que se supone que es un programa de talent show como e leido mas arriba.









Solounailusion

----------


## Rubiolus

Pues porque en el pais de la chufla y de la pandereta en el que estamos es lo que interesa, no se de que te extrañas....la gente normal no vende....
Gran Herm-ano, Gandia Shore y demás no es de gente normal.....conste jaja

----------


## manuserra

sencillo, porque en la television, venden los famosos. La magia les da igual, lo que quieren es hacer un mira quien baila, o tu cara me suena pero de magia. Asique si vas tu o yo o cualquiera con mas nivel, los productores piensan que no lo va a ver nadie, pero si ven a famosos haciendo magia si, y de paso dejan claro, que la magia la puede hacer cualquiera (cosa que no me parece bien).

----------


## Rubiolus

¿Por que no te parece bien?....la magia la puede hacer cualquiera, sin restricciones de ningun tipo...otra cosa son las consideraciones secundarias derivadas de como aprenderla (creo que se por donde va el motivo de tu objeción)....

----------


## gaspy_xx

Cuando empieza este programa?

Enviado desde mi LG-P970 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## manuserra

Si, la puede hacer cualquiera, pero a mi juicio, el profano no debe de pensar que lo puede hacer cualquiera. La magia es algo extraordinario, y asi es como yo la entiendo. Igual que no me gusta ver a una persona que no tiene ni idea destrozando un truco en youtube, no quiero que el arte de la magia se destroce en televisión

Desconozco que gente famosa lo va a hacer, aunque con Luis Piedrahita y Juan tamariz haciendo aportes, espero que hayan elegido bien a los concursantes.

A parte el miedo que yo tengo con este programa es que las personas piensen así:

-Bustamante (o quien sea) esta haciendo un truco de magia y sabemos que no es mago, y que no es magia
-Voy a buscar el truco
-Anda si en youtube explican trucos
-Joder si en youtube explican todos los trucos!!!
-La magia es una mierda

Espero haberme explicado

----------


## Moss

> Si, la puede hacer cualquiera, pero a mi juicio, el profano no debe de pensar que lo puede hacer cualquiera.


No estoy de acuerdo en esto.

El profano debe saber que cuesta mucho llegar a hacer Magia, que cuesta trabajo, dedicación y estudio.

En nuestra mano está, dentro de nuestras posibilidades claro, ir "educando" al que nos ve. Creo que pensar, que _no lo puede hacer cualquiera_ que le dedique el cariño suficiente, me parece un poco pedante por nuestra parte. *Manu*; perdona la palabreja, no quiero que suene ofensiva.  :Wink1: 

Un saludo.

P.D. Y si, por regla general, la magia (con minúsculas) es una mierda.

P.D.2ª: A la hora de vender: Siempre venderá más compresas contra las pérdidas de orina Concha Velasco, que mi vecina la del quinto..

----------


## manuserra

No pasa nada, son opiniones distintas. A mi me gusta que la gente piense que de verdad los magos ejercitamos la mente para hacer cosas "superiores". Me gusta ese concepto. 

Pero bueno, tengo ganas de ver que pasa con este programa. Puede dar un tirón a la magía, o estropearla mucho en este país. Recemos.

----------


## mayico

De verdad pensáis que la magia solo la debe hacer el que se dedique a ella? 
Quizá a mi padre le gusta saber un jueguito para sus reuniones de trabajo, solo un juego, acaso por no saber mas... No debe hacerlo?

Un famoso, le dedicará horas y horas para hacerlo en TV, es mas ya se encargarán los profesores de que eso sea así.

Decíais de que en vez de famosos, fuese gente aficionada a la magia, acaso cualquiera de nosotros tendría la audiencia que tienen esos famosos? Si encima de ser famosos y tener sus seguidores, está en un cadena que ya tiene sus seguidores, y se trata un tema (magia) que ya tiene sus seguidores fieles y encima es un tema que gusta a los niños y a adultos asi que ya es familiar el programa...
De verdad, ¿Atraeríamos a masas como ellos?

Mi respuesta es no.

El espectador cuando algo está bien hecho, siempre piensa que es fácil y que el también lo haría.
Alguien que se dedique a cualquier rama escénica, ya tiene algo avanzado, que son los nervios en escena.

----------


## Moss

Mmmnnnn... 

*Manu*; para no desvirtuar este; tienes que buscar, sino lo has encontrado ya, un par de hilos que hay sobre "magia ficcional". Pasarás un buen rato. 

Saludos.

----------


## manuserra

> Un famoso, le dedicará horas y horas para hacerlo en TV, es mas ya se encargarán los profesores de que eso sea así.
> 
> Decíais de que en vez de famosos, fuese gente aficionada a la magia, acaso cualquiera de nosotros tendría la audiencia que tienen esos famosos? Si encima de ser famosos y tener sus seguidores, está en un cadena que ya tiene sus seguidores, y se trata un tema (magia) que ya tiene sus seguidores fieles y encima es un tema que gusta a los niños y a adultos asi que ya es familiar el programa...
> De verdad, ¿Atraeríamos a masas como ellos?


Espero que asi sea porque lo que he leido es que el programa es grabado con lo cual buscaran perfeccionarlo.

Respecto a lo de la audiencia, lo tengo clarisimo que no, por eso lo decia. Una cosa es lo que me gustaria ver, y otra cosa lo que echan, por eso no veo la tele jeje.





> De verdad pensáis que la magia solo la debe hacer el que se dedique a ella?


Trucos faciles o automaticos o con gi**micks sencillos, pienso que los puede hacer cualquiera.

Trucos como los que van a mostrar en este programa (he visto algunas fotos aclaratorias) creo que no deberían estar al alcance asi como asi.

Hay trucos carisimos, o trucos que lleva años pensarlos y desarrollarlos, yo no creo que deban ser hechos por cualquiera, creo que deberian estar hechos por profesionales de la magia, no famosetes del 3 al cuarto.

Pero bueno, es solamente mi opinión!!!

----------


## gaspy_xx

Cambiando de tema sobre lo que dberian hacer y lo que no...

No se supone que el programa iba a empezar a principios de febrero?
Alguien sabe algo?

----------


## elmanu

Por lo último que he visto en Twitter aún están acabando de hacer el rodaje o empezando a hacer el montaje

----------


## manuserra

la grabación se acabó hace más de un mes

----------


## charlygs

Un gran misterio....cuando dará comienzo!!!

----------


## MrTrucado

Bueno parece que el dia se acerca, el anuncio del programa:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=kQtbXN1gCq8

Y una foto de Yunke con Pitingo;

----------


## charlygs

Por fin he visto el anuncio en Antena 3 el cual dicen que próximamente!! esperemos que no se demoren mucho más.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Es magia, aparecerá cuando menos lo esperemos...

----------


## S. Alexander

Un mago nunca llega pronto, ni tarde... llega exactamente cuando se lo propone.

Pues el programa igual x)

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## gaspy_xx

he encontrado esto, quizas os interese saber que hasta finales de año nada..que rabia..
Antena 3 retrasa el estreno de 'Por arte de magia' hasta fin de aÃ±o - Ecoteuve.es

----------


## joepc

Y ayer en el nuevo spot de antena 3 para el verano anunciaban el programa.
Ya no se que creer.

----------


## Marvel

Si que es mágico el programa.
Lo hacen aparecer y desaparecer cual conejo en la chistera.

----------


## Marvel

Lo están volviendo a anunciar, pero solo vi el final del anuncio. ¿Alguien se ha fijado cuando lo van a poner ya?

----------


## Artifice

Lo he visto, por ahora solo pone que "muy pronto en antena 3". Habrá que esperar a ver si es tan bueno como lo anuncian.

----------


## Ravenous

Noviembre.

----------


## elmanu

> Noviembre.


Y a eso le llaman muy pronto?

----------


## Ravenous

¿Tienes prisa?

----------


## elmanu

Puede
perdón por darle a citar,,,es una mala costumbre

----------


## Aminoliquid

Bueno,pues para los que aún no se han enterado por las distintas fuentes de información que corren por la red,el programa se estrena el próximo Viernes dia 13 ( una fecha de estreno bastante curiosa para un programa de Magia.¿Será una casualidad? ) A ver que tal va y si tienen suerte con la audiencia y dura muuuuchas temporadas!

Saludos!

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Hoy empieza X Arte de Magia, a las 22:30, a ver que tal es. que ganitas ya de verlo.

----------


## Dani Borja

por fin! se ha hecho de rogar! a ver que tal..
saludos

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Danihenales

El programa no iba de enseñar juegos a los famosos y que estos los hicieran? Sólo hacen de ayudantes. No explican como van las votaciones, tamariz no estaba ni en el plató... No me gusta el programa.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9103 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ravenous

¿Y para qué necesitas que Tamariz esté en el plató? 

Que si yo fuera Tamariz, tampoco querría juntarme con esa gente, ¿eh?

----------


## Danihenales

Por lo menos que no se note tanto que es una grabación.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9103 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Renzo Macuti

Para quien se lo esté perdiendo:

1. Desaparición de coche en plató, rodado en plano continuo.

2. Street magic de Jorge Blass y Jorge sanz. Lanzan una baraja a un escaparate y la carta firmada por un transeunte se queda pegada al vidrio por dentro.

3. El chico de 'planta 4a' atraviesa a Yunke. Magia de escenario.

4. Más con aparatos. Compresión en una prensa de Maria Esteve hasta que la cabeza toca los pies.

5. Jorge Blass y Pitingo. Dibujan una bola de bolos, se materializa, levita, atraviesa un aro, Pitingo levita. 

6. Yunke y una que no se quien es andan por el agua en el estanque del retiro.

Tamarit hace el juego del cochecito que adivina la carta.

Mis impresiones:
- Sobra todo lo que no es magia (el frutero de aida, chistecitos de la presentadora, etc).
- Es un programa NO para amabtes de la magia, sino familiar tipo Tu si que vales, La voz, Famoso al agua... Es decir, jurado no mago ( Alaska, una gimnasta, el frutero de aida... y piedrahita).
- La mayoría de los números son grandes efectos en los que el famoso no ha aprendido técnica de ningún tipo, se limita a entrar en el aparato en el papel de ayudante de mago. Es decir, han hecho presentación. Esperemos que les con el tiempo vayamos viendo algo más de manipulación.
- Los dos efectos de Yunke, es una opinión personal, cantaban un poco. Se veía algo poco natural. Es el problema del uso de aparatos.
- Lo mejor, Jorge Blass. Es quien más ha involucrado a sus aprendices. Y sus juegos los más trabajados para mi gusto.
- He de reconocer que la desaparición del coche me ha dejado flipado. 
- Tamarit bien, pero un truco que ya ha hecho varias veces en TV.

----------


## Renzo Macuti

> Por lo menos que no se note tanto que es una grabaci&#243;n.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9103 usando Tapatalk 2


Se nota porque iba la gente de invierno. En los ensayos con abrigo.

----------


## S. Alexander

No me ha gustado nada... pero nada... me sobra un famoso por mago, me sobra jurado, me sobran efectos que no son nada creíbles (al menos para los profanos con los que he estado) tipo caminar por el agua y demás, me falta la comunicación con el espectador en pantalla, me sobra que sea un concurso... en fin, seguro que es culpa de Antena 3.

Esto solo es una opinión personal, no quiero levantar polémica.

S. Alexander

----------


## Dramagic

Pero después de todo lo que se ha hablado hasta ahora del programa...¿que esperabais? Ya se sabía que había un jurado, que sería para famosos (tipo splash y similares) y que evidentemente serían aparatos que es lo mejor para este tipo de programas. A mi me ha cumplido las espectativas....porque podría haber sido peor.

PD: el que quiera otro tipo de programa que se lo curre, y presente un proyecto a una productora...igual hay suerte.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Se nota porque iba la gente de invierno. En los ensayos con abrigo.


El programa se grabó en invierno del año pasado.

----------


## Artifice

Pues lo que se ha comentado, efectos potentes pero sin técnica y a cargo del mago en su mayoría, los "famosos" como imagen y poco más. El programa hasta ahora no es como lo venden, pero si como la mayoría lo esperábamos.
Eso si, comentar algo positivo como es que al menos una ONG va a recibir dinero, seguramente una parte mínima de lo que podría recibir de un programa en un canal nacional, pero algo es algo.

----------


## Renzo Macuti

A nada que hubieran enseñado al famoso a hacer un jueguecito con cartas, con un forzaje o un vistazo y busqueda de la carta con péndulo, o cualquier juego automático con una buena historia bien narrada (algunos son actores) me habría valido. Yo como amateur habría valorado su esfuerzo, dedicación y valentía en presentar cualquier pequeño juego. Incluso tengo sincera curiosidad de ver como llevaría la charla o la misdirección un actor profesional.

Para mi sería mucho más mágico que hacer desaparecer un coche con una 'famosa' que no ha aportado nada al efecto.

Es solo una opinión, no creo que tengamos que ir a una productora con un programa alternativo para poder opinar. 

Enviado desde mi bq Curie

----------


## Aminoliquid

> A nada que hubieran enseñado al famoso a hacer un jueguecito con cartas, con un forzaje o un vistazo y busqueda de la carta con péndulo, o cualquier juego automático con una buena historia bien narrada (algunos son actores) me habría valido. Yo como amateur habría valorado su esfuerzo, dedicación y valentía en presentar cualquier pequeño juego. Incluso tengo sincera curiosidad de ver como llevaría la charla o la misdirección un actor profesional.
> 
> Para mi sería mucho más mágico que hacer desaparecer un coche con una 'famosa' que no ha aportado nada al efecto.
> 
> Es solo una opinión, no creo que tengamos que ir a una productora con un programa alternativo para poder opinar. 
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Curie


Piensa que lo que dices puede tardar bastante tiempo en que lo domine una persona.Cualquier técnica se puede aprender en cuestión de semanas o meses ¿Pero dominarla? Ahí ya estamos hablando de otra cosa.Cualquier técnica es preciso que se domine para no levantar ni la más mínima sospecha.Yo creo que está bastante bién esa linea que tiene el programa a modo de entretenimiento para el público profano.Seguramente más adelante irán subiendo un poco el nivel de dificultad y alguna cosilla más complicada harán los famosos.
Sobre el enseñar secretos a los famosos....jum...ese ya es otro tema a discutir y en el cual no estoy muy de acuerdo,pero en fin!!

----------


## Prendes

Y si hubiesen enseñado magia al famoso os quejaríais porque desvelan los secretos de la magia...

Con todo mi cariño os diré que lo queréis todo, que no queriéismque la magia salga en la tele consista en lo que consista...
El domingo, con mas tiempo, me extenderé más...

----------


## kaico112

> Y si hubiesen enseñado magia al famoso os quejaríais porque desvelan los secretos de la magia...


totalmente cierto.

desde mi punto de vista, del espectador esta bien, hacia tiempo que no habia programas de magia en tv y a mi ilusion si me a hecho...

----------


## hercules

Bajo mi punto de vista y opino igual que ya lo han dicho, me sobra un ayudante por mago, jurado, y presentadora, me gustaba mas el formato de Nada x aqui, que ya se hizo con jorge blas, piedrahita y demas

Pero como estas las cosas, se prefiere la audiencia a la calidad, tiran mas dos te... que dos carretas,
Si sumas el presupuesto de la presentadora mona y ya esta, un jurado sin cualificar (excepto el manitas de luis piedrahita) mas los famosos de posado que no aportan nada, dan para traer un buen ilusionista que nos llene a todos nosotros en cada programa, pero prima la audiencia hoy en dia

Lo mejor de todo, el gran maestro TAMARIZ

----------


## Ricardo_As de picas

El programa, bueno es entretenido, tiene sus puntos fuertes y su bajos. Esperemos que vaya remontando poco ha poco en próximas ediciones.

PD: Me gustaba más la dinámica de Shalakabula.

Un saludo.

----------


## Ravenous

Esto es lo máximo que podeis esperar que les enseñen (el famosillo de turno es el de la izquierda, obviamente):





Por cierto, Renzo: a ver, alma cándida, ¿qué es más magico? ¿Un jueguecito de cartas o hacer desaparecer un coche con sus dos toneladas mientras está rodeado de gente? Puesto a elegir efectos para televisión (o para cualquier sitio, vamos), yo lo tengo bastante claro...

----------


## Leymac

Coincido con lo dicho, no me ha gustado el formato... Un jurado centrado en hacer de todo comentario un chiste, famosos poco implicados haciendo de ayudantes de mago, los efectos diría que de poca técnica para ser un concurso.

Me quedo con la intervención de Juan Tamariz!

Un saludo.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Coincido con lo dicho, no me ha gustado el formato... Un jurado centrado en hacer de todo comentario un chiste, famosos poco implicados haciendo de ayudantes de mago, los efectos diría que de poca técnica para ser un concurso.
> 
> Me quedo con la intervención de Juan Tamariz!
> 
> Un saludo.


Daos cuenta de que valorais desde vuestro punto de vista como magos y siendo coherentes,es un punto de vista muy diferente al de un profano.
Para empezar,a lo largo de los post,se le ha hecho mucha referencia a la técnica (cosa que los magos valoran casi siempre sobre todas las cosas) pero siendo sensatos,es un programa para público profano y este no tiene porque saber cuanta técnica esconde un juego o si la tiene o no.Es más,la idea de a conseguir es que el profano no detecte indícios de técnica alguna,tanto si la hay como si no.
El formato es sacado de un programa Estadounidense (creo) y como no,es televisión y la Magia a traés de ella es muy dificil de venderla,por eso irán probando fórmulas...digo yo!!

----------


## S. Alexander

> Y si hubiesen enseñado magia al famoso os quejaríais porque desvelan los secretos de la magia...
> 
> Con todo mi cariño os diré que lo queréis todo, que no queriéismque la magia salga en la tele consista en lo que consista...
> El domingo, con mas tiempo, me extenderé más...


Que hagan un programa estilo Nada x Aquí y que de oportunidades a gente como vosotros para que la gente los vea. Verás cómo no me quejo en absoluto.

No lo quiero todo, lo quiero bien hecho, que para algo son profesionales.

Pero insisto también en que Antena 3 ha tenido que meter mucha, mucha mano en la estructura del programa. Y seguramente para la mayoría de profanos han acertado. Lo que es para mí y para los que conozco que lo han visto (sin influirles yo en lo que me han dicho), nos resulta largo, aburrido, insulso y demasiado "trucado".

En palabras de un profano a otro profano (yo solo escuchaba): "Mira, eso no es magia, es una trampa como un castillo, el pelopunta (Yunke) ese no puede llegar ahí como si nada un día cualquiera y ponerse a caminar sobre el agua, ¿a que no?  Pues eso."

Y es que una cosa es lo posible, otra lo imposible, y otra lo que no es posible y a la mayoría le resulta un timo...

Todo esto bajo mi punto de vista, y sin querer ofender a nadie, yo doy la enhorabuena al programa, lo han montado y se merecen nuestra admiración.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Big Mag

Yo lo estoy viendo ahora en nova. Si es un concurso, cuáles son las bases? los efectos no tienen nada que ver unos con otros y la participación de los famosos en dichos efectos es desigual, cómo se puede valorar algo así? desde luego me sobra la presentadora, cuya única función es decir chorradas que no aportan nada. Luego está almudena para enseñar carnaza y lamerle el culo a la mengual, el frutero para llevar la contraria y poco más. Como programa televisivo está en la línea de la mayoría de cosas que hay hoy en día: pura basura.

----------


## Renzo Macuti

> Por cierto, Renzo: a ver, alma cándida, ¿qué es más magico? ¿Un jueguecito de cartas o hacer desaparecer un coche con sus dos toneladas mientras está rodeado de gente? Puesto a elegir efectos para televisión (o para cualquier sitio, vamos), yo lo tengo bastante claro...


Explicaselo a Tamarit!   :Smile1: 

Por otro lado, un formato mucho más económico y sostenible sería montar un programita de street magic, por ejemplo recorriendo ciudades y conociendo sus distintos magos.

"Lo sabe , no lo sabe" comenzó así, un formato lowcost para verano con un presentador simpático y cuatro técnicos, sin plató.

Me imagino a Jorge Blass recorriendo las calles de España haciendo street magic, invitando a magos del lugar, de vez en cuando aparece un mago consagrado y de vez en cuando se invita a algún famoso al que se le hace un juego. 

Incluso se compran derechos de emisión de algún video clásico (si no se puede sacar gratis de youtube, como hacen en los zappings) como los de David Copperfield, y se intercalan. Formato de media hora.

Mucho más entretenido y barato que montar un escenario, iluminación, presentadora y jurado en plantilla, público, efectos de gran presupuesto... para, al segundo programa ver que el share es bajo, acelerar la emisión y fundirse el programa en 4 viernes.

----------


## Ravenous

Supongo que Rafa Tamarit opinará lo mismo que yo. Pero no sé por qué su opinión puede parecerte tan influyente.

----------


## Renzo Macuti

> Supongo que Rafa Tamarit opinará lo mismo que yo. Pero no sé por qué su opinión puede parecerte tan influyente.


Me refería a Juan Tamariz  :Smile1:   quien ha conseguido su prestigio con jueguecitos de cartas en vez de hacer desaparecer coches.

Conozco mucho profanos que prefieren un pequeño juego en su cara a un gran efecto en el que les "canta" el aparato. Imposibilidad de comprobar el chisme, punto de vista muy acotado del espectador... mis conocidos huelen los espejos, dobles fondos y trucos ópticos. No saben exactamente como se ha hecho pero detectan "algo", con lo cual ya ni lo toman como magia sino como una curiosidad. A los mismos les predices impromtu un n° de e cifras con un "mísero" u..l y los dejas todo locos (como decimos los jovenes).

Creo yo que puede haber mas magia desapareciendo una moneda que un coche o un elefante, si se hace bien.

Ya lo ha dicho otro aqui, Yunke andando por el agua se veía raro (por parte de no magos). Las tomas eran semilejanas y rasantes para maximizar la reflexión del agua. El primer instinto de cualquiera es acercarse a mirar. Si no te dejan, te están diciendo que hay truco pero que no te lo van a enseñar, como usar una baraja sin barajar ni dar a comprobar. 



Enviado desde mi JY-G3

----------


## Ravenous

Sí, ya. Sí no te digo que no.  Pero basta con conocer el mercado. Los magos que pueden vivir sólo de la magia de cerca los cuenta Lavand con los dedos de la mano derecha.

----------


## Renzo Macuti

Ja ja ja muy bueno...

He estado pensando. El problema es el concurso y los famosos. La magia no es cantar. 

De hecho en los videos de los "ensayos" no se pueden ver los ensayos. 

Va ser dificil que el público empatice con unos famosos que ejercen de ayudantes.

El planteamiento es forzado y no le auguro mucho futuro, por desgracia...

Enviado desde mi JY-G3

----------


## asiebit

La magia es ritmo, y el programa lo corta cada dos por trres, han querido hacer un gran espectáculo en el que la magia es solo una minima parte, yo creo que no llega ni la 20 por ciento de la duración total del programa, y como decía el compañero un poco antes si los shares de audiencia no mejoran yo creo que desgraciadamente no durará mucho o si no dan un giro y hacen un programa más agil y con más magia y menos rollo de charlas, gracietas, y votaciones sin ningún interés.

----------


## Leymac

> Creo yo que puede haber mas magia desapareciendo una moneda que un coche o un elefante, si se hace bien.


Completamente de acuerdo, creo que produce mucha más ilusión un efecto con algún objeto pequeño y que el posible truco sea menos que evidente, que no hacer desaparecer un coche que lleve a pensar que es algo totalmente imposible = timo.

Veamos si se adapta más a nuestros gustos en el próximo programa.

Un saludo.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Completamente de acuerdo, creo que produce mucha más ilusión un efecto con algún objeto pequeño y que el posible truco sea menos que evidente, que no hacer desaparecer un coche que lleve a pensar que es algo totalmente imposible = timo.
> 
> Veamos si se adapta más a nuestros gustos en el próximo programa.
> 
> Un saludo.


A ver... Es lo mismo de siempre,la Magia a través de la pantalla es muy dificil de comunicar,está esa gran barrera tecnológica que siempre te va a hacer dudar.Pero piensa,si en vez de estar en tu sillón estás entre el público del plató o mejor aún,eres uno de los que está dando vueltas al coche agarrado de las manos de los demás y de buenas a primeras se baja la cortina y ya no hay coche donde hace unos segundos lo había delante tuya,¿Ahora que haces ahí? ¿Sigues pensado que la desaparición de una moneda es más espectacular? Porque yo veo eso en directo y me meo encima!!

Todo es cuestión de la televisión que siempre creará esa barrera.En televisión ya sea hacer desaparecer un pelo,un palillo,una moneda o un rascacielos,siempre creará un pensamiento desconfiado.Estoy seguro de que muchos profanos dudaría de que el cochecito de Tamariz se paraba de verdad o no,o que pensarian que todos los que le rodean están compinchados y todo era un teatro.

Como anecdota,recuerdo haber visto el efecto del baul de metamorfosis en televisión con familiares y mostrar siempre algún pero,no llegar nunca a impactarles y siempre sacar la conclusión de que las cámaras y los efectos especiales entran en el efecto.
Pues bien,vimos un dia el mismo efecto en un teatro con un mago que la verdad no era la bomba en ese tipo de ilusiones,pero esa precisamente supo venderla.Fue el juego que más me impactó del espectáculo y creo que a la gente también.Recuerdo que en el momento del climax,la reacción de la gente no fue un: oooh,ni un: haaalaaa.No,no,la gente gritaba como si las estubiesen matando!! El asombro fue máximo! 
La Magia en directo es otro cantar,sea de escena o de cerca.

Saludos!

----------


## elmanu

Queréis decir que al público profrano no le entraron ganas de vomitar cuando Pitingo hizo aparecer la bola de bolos a la tercera?
Venga ya, para una cosa que tenía que hacer.....
Al menos es cierto que Jorge Blass practica más tanto los juegos como la presentación y el dialogo con el famoso.
Pero es lo que dicen, prima la audiencia, pero vamos, yo si no fuera aficionado a la magia, habría apagado la tele nada mas ver el decorado.
Los famosos no hacen nada, el jurado son un trio de incompetentes, y luego esta Luis Piedrahita que no puede opinar abiertamente ya que se debe guardar el secreto, y no puede explicarle por que le da un 3 a Sanz....pues por que solo has tirado unas cartas contra una cristalera....en fin....que no os engañéis, el programa está predestinado al fracaso...

----------


## S. Alexander

... ¿alguien lo ha visto hoy? ¿Qué tal hoy? ¿Y la audiencia?... yo ni me he acordado

----------


## Artifice

Yo vi la mitad más o menos y sigue en la misma tónica, los expertos hacen el juego y los famosos ponen cara. La audiencia no sé cómo habrá ido, pero el programa no está para pedir mucho...

----------


## carva

El programa está grabado desde invierno,así que ya no pueden cambiar nada sobre la marcha. 
Sí no tienen mucha audiencia lo cambiaran de horario o simplemente lo cancelarán

----------


## madegea

La verdad es que el planteamiento de programa que han hecho vale para muy poco.

----------


## asiebit

Yo lo vi casi entero, (me faltó algo del principio), en la misma linea del primero, y sin Tamariz, por lo que he leido la audiencia ha bajado respecto al primero. No se si llegaremos a ver la entrega del ¿bonito? trofeo al mejor mago del ¿concurso?. Un saludo

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo tal y como está planteado todo, creo que daría lo mismo si fuera magia, que si fueran malabares que si fuera flamenco, tendría la misma poca importancia con respecto al famoseo...

----------


## antonio75

Asiebit,  lo que te perdistes fue esto que te comento a continuaciión, Hola siento no estar de acuerdo con algunas de las opiniones, pero bajo mi punto de vista el programa es malo, y muy flojo yo vi el primero y lo vi anoche, y la verdad el de* ayer empezó mal con el comentario de Jorge Blass diciendo que los famosos lo estaban haciendo genial que efectos a los magos nos llevaba años de aprendizaje ellos en una semana lo habían conseguido,* yo creo que esto nos deja a la altura de betún, ¿y luego queremos que la magia sea una carrera universitaria? Pues creo que este no es el camino, pero es solo una opinión, para mí el único que da la talla es yunque, y Ballesta, lo de ese pitingo el de estudiar aparte estoy del cante flamenco hasta la narices, pues en el programa creo que sobra, en el primero se comió totalmente a Blass, cantando y levitando, y lo del portugués creo una vez mas que es un error tener a este señor en un programa de magia en España, lo vimos en shalakula no trasmite nada, no sé si será por el acento, es un cumulo de cosas que yo detecto con amigos y conocidos que no están en este mundillo y el 90% coinciden en lo mismo y es la siguiente pregunta ¿es que no hay magos en España? Y esta pregunta si que nos tendría que hacer pensar pues viene de público profano en la materia, y la verdad es que tiene razón tenemos muchos y grandes magos aquí. En cuanto un compañero comentaba que si Juan tamariz no podía haber sido más creativo, pues tengo que decir que tienes toda la razón, vemos los mismo desde hace mas de 20 años, y es hora de cambiar, pero el genio es él y no lo pongo en duda, lo del jurado es traca, Alaska, parece la prima del Moreno, todo genial fantástico, solo la falta decir como decía el otro te contrato, el más discreto bajo mi entender es Piedrahita, pues la Flipada (Almudena Cid) digo lo flipada en buen sentido pues ayer conté mas de 7 veces flipo o estoy flipando, y la verdad creo que sobra en el jurado, que se dedique a lo que sabe hacer bien que a ser jurado de gimnasia o a salir desnuda en el interviú como salido, y lo del frutero mejor ni comentarlo, en definitiva estoy desilusionado pues esperaba más de estos grandes magos, y del programa en general.

----------


## antonio75

Llo peor de todo, es que *la audiencia del programa bajo de la semana pasada que fue un 11,7 a el de ayer que es 9.1, esto significa que si sigue en esta línea y la próxima semana baja otra vez cuando este en un 7 o 6 la cadena se pensara en retirarlo y eso si que no me gustaría,* y como final comentar que antes del programa de magia hay otro que tiene por nombre mayores gamberros, (un bodrio total y malo malo de verdad) lo más triste es que tiene mas audiencia que por arte de magia.

----------


## mayico

Decir que Tamariz deje de repetir... Respondo, que le paguen más y hará algo diferente.

"En España no hay magos?" No te llamaré patriota, ni separatista, ni mil cosas mas, pero vaya comentario... Puedes decir que no te transmite que eso está bien pero de ahí a decir que mejor un español, suena un poco nacionalista. Luis de Matos, lleva desde el 1981 haciendo magia, creo que no será porque es malo o por no transmitir... Digo yo.

Y si, el programa es flojo a lo que a concurso televisivo se refiere. Pero de ahí a atacar a los grandes... Y conste que suelo ser el primero que les da caña, pero esta vez, no lo veo así.

Imagino que te dedicas a la magia... No? Lo digo por eso que dices de que Blas nos deja a la altura del betún. Es TV amigo, y Blass sólo ha dicho, que lo aprenden rápido, cosas que a los magos les cuesta mucho tiempo, puede ser que les esté llamando inteligentes, o habilidosos, no hay que verlo como un ataque siempre.

Y no, no deja mal a los magos, si alguien te dice... Eso que tu haces yo lo aprendo en una semana, enseñarle un fd, y dile que lo realice correctamente que le das dos semanas, a ver que tal. Verás que cambia de opinión...

----------


## antonio75

Hola como tu bien dices no soy separatista, ni nacionalista, pero si patriota, pero no van por ahí los tiros, yo solo comentaba que creo que hay muy buenos y geniales magos aquí, en cuanto al comentario de si me dedico a esto pues como casi todos o todos los que están en este foro,  y a mí personalmente creo que cuanto menos el comentario es desafortunado, pero quizás  si el comentario lo viniera de  otro artista a probablemente  no se seria igual, y que conste que tengo todo el respeto hacia Jorge Blass. Y por ultimo mi deseo es que el programa dure lo más posible y si sacaran una segunda temporada mejor que mejor.

----------


## tsunami_

> ...... antes del programa de magia hay otro que tiene por nombre mayores gamberros, (un bodrio total y malo malo de verdad) lo más triste es que tiene mas audiencia que por arte de magia.


En este programa nos hicieron una broma de cámara oculta a mi novia y a mí. No vi el programa pero como todas sean como la nuestra no tendrán mucho éxito. Se me quedó cara de imbecil pensando que a la señora que nos había hablado se le iba la cabeza y andaba sola por el centro comercial:
- Se nos acercó una señora y nos preguntó si veíamos a un señor que estaba sentado cerca nuestro.
- Cuando le dijimos que si, nos dijo que qué miedo, que era su marido y llevaba tres semanas muerto. Nosotros veíamos que el marido se movía.
- La señora se largó pero yo me quedé controlándola porque  no sabía si estaba bien pero ví que miraba en nuestra dirección y cuando se dió cuenta de que la vigilaba se escondió detras de una columna.
- Entonces el señor nos preguntó si habíamos hablado con la señora, que era su mujer. Llevaba tiempo pensando que él estaba muerto y el se lo estaba pasando muy bien riéndose. Se levantó y se fué.
- Ya empezamos a olernos la jugada y apareció un cámara y nos enseñó el vídeo.

Hay muchos tipos de humor pero esto gracioso del todo no es. No me preocuparía que el programa se fuera a la porra.

----------


## antonio75

Hola a mi personalmente que el programa de las camaras ocultas se deje de emitir me da ingual, pero como te comentaba tiene mas audiencia que el programa de Magia, yo creo que no me entendistes bien lo que queria decir, o yo me explique mal. y estoy de acuerdo es una porqueria el de las camaras ocultas. ¿como es posible que tenga mas audiencia ese bodrio que por Arte de Magia?

----------


## antonio75

*esta información esta sacada de otro foro y que la vi hoy: cuanto menos interesante.*
Audiencia del viernes de por arte de Magia y comparativa con el programa que se emite entes de por arte de Magia 'Los mayores gamberros': 1.960.000 y 11,6%     'Por arte de magia': 1.311.000 y 8,3%, como tu bien dices si sigue bajando lo retiraran aunque este gravados los 5 programas que quedan por emitir, aunque yo no sé si el ultimo que es la final está gravado o no, en su día lo gravaron pero lo perdieron o alguien no le dio al REC, solo un detalle más la productora que se llama Shine Iberia. Creo hasta donde yo sé entre sus socios se encuentra Aznar. (También son los productores de máster Chef de la 1)

----------


## elmanu

> ¿como es posible que tenga mas audiencia ese bodrio que por Arte de Magia?


Por que por arte de magia es un bodrio mas grande.
Los mayores gamberros solo lo vi la primera vez, antes del estreno de por arte de magia, y algunas bromas me hicieron gracia, no opinaré ya que no lo he vuelto a ver.
Y por arte de magia,,, el tercer programa me pareció algo mejor que los otros 2...pero sigue habiendo muchas cagadas.
Esta genial que Piedrahita sorprenda siempre con alguna de sus juegos, el otro día nada mas y nada menos que un chink-a-chink con oreos,,,pero que lo haga en medio del programa y después de uno de los "mejores efectos" de la noche...pues no me parece el momento adecuado,,,le quita totalmente el protagonismo.
Lo que no tiene solución es el resto del jurado, dan unas puntuaciones que no saben de donde las sacan.
Bueno,,,habrá que seguir a la espera,,, si tubiera que dar puntuaciones a los 3 programas le daría al primero un 1 al segundo 0,4 y a este ultimo un 2,,,,mira que soy generoso (H)

----------


## antonio75

*Esta es la audiencia de ayer del cuarto programa de Por Arte de Magia*, Uf la audiencia se desplomo a un 6.9 yo personalmente creo que la cadena lo deja caer, pues el programa ayer empezó a las 23:10, es mas mi opinión es que como termino un ciclo de aprendices de mago lo retiraran de la programación, solo tenéis que ver que el programa anterior el de los mayores gamberros casi le dobla en audiencia, de todas las maneras ayer fue malo malo.
Antena 3
'Los mayores gamberros': 2.277.000 y 13,1%
'Por arte de magia': 956.000 y 6,9%

----------


## S. Alexander

... qué cracks

----------


## Artifice

También hay que tener en cuenta que es un viernes por la noche, lo que menos apetece es quedarse en casa y la programación no ayuda mucho

----------


## Ray0

Yo ayer no pude verlo entero, pero entre en el mejor momento y vi al gran Dani Daortiz me encanto, solo que le dieron muyyyyyyyy poquito tiempo pero estuvo estupendo como siempre.

----------


## Prendes

Si el indice de audiencia es un porcentaje, supongo que debería dar igual cuánta gente hubiese viéndolo (en valor absoluto me refiero)
Ojo, que es una suposición, yo de audiencias no entiendo jaja
(Tampoco he vusto el programa)

----------


## jbarrena

Que lo anuncien a las 22:40 y no empiece hasta las 23:10 es, cuando menos, para que la gente cambie de canal. Hay que tener muchas ganas de ver algo para aguantar 30 minutos de retraso y más aguantando el programa de los mayores gamberros que es infumable. Si a eso le sumas que hay cosas que no terminan de gustar como el poco acierto a la hora de elegir a algunos miembros del jurado, que en el adelanto del siguiente programa te saquen el final de un efecto y cagadas de ese tipo, creo que nos quedaremos sin programa de magia.

----------


## antonio75

Hola Artífice, solo comentarte lo siguiente, las cadenas no entienden de si es viernes o sábado esto para todos los programas es igual, pero fíjate en el detalle de la audiencia del programa que hay antes tienen 2.277.000 espectadores y `por arte de magia 956.000 más del doble, esto para mí la única explicación que le encuentro es que la magia como casi siempre es el hermano pobre del espectáculo y no tiene mucho interés entre el público general, es una pena pero yo lo veo así, y solo una cosa más deje de comentar fenomenal y de lo mejor del programa Dani Daortiz. Y por ultimo creo que Jbarrena tiene razón nos quedaremos sin programa, y yo creo y espero confundirme que este viernes.

----------


## asiebit

Teneís razón que el programa está dando sus últimos alientos, y que lo mejor de los cuatro protramas ha sido las breves, brevisimas actuaciones de Tamariz y Daortiz, pero discrepo un poco del anterior compañero en que la magia sea el hermano pobre del espectáculo, el problema para mi es el envoltorio que le han puesto, que entre presentadora, jurado, y otras minucias se aburre uno esperando la auntentica magia, además la falta de respeto para los espectadores con los horarios ya es la gota que colma el vaso. Y eso lo hicieron por competir con el futbol de la cuatro. En fín, que vuelva un nada x aqui renovado o algo similar y seguro que tiene más aceptación.

----------


## antonio75

*Hola Asiebit*, yo personalmente creo que es así, (me refiero a mi comentario de que la magia es el hermano pobre del mundo del espectáculo) si te fijas los musicales están llenos y lo que pongan en la gran vía o teatro de nombre se suele llenar, con la magia no ocurre esto, yo he visto a Jorge y también a  Yunque en teatros buenos y el aforo era muy por debajo de la media, algún día  una taquilla medio aceptable pero el resto sin pena ni gloria y eso que habían aprovechado el tirón de estar en televisión, por esto creo que es así, es más si alguna productora necesita rellenar algo siempre recurren a un mago pero no es siempre su primera opción y créeme se de lo que te estoy hablando pues lo he visto y vivido en bastantes ocasiones, y un detalle más aunque las productoras o Tv son agarrados, al mago siempre le intentan regatear y en la mayoría de las ocasiones le dicen que no hay presupuesto y que es publicidad para él, y en algunos casos cuando no les queda más remedio que pagar siempre es el que menos cobra de todos los artistas que estén en ese programa. Yo cuando digo que es el hermano pobre no me refiero nunca al arte de la magia que es de los más bonito e ilusionante que un espectador puede ver (pero esto último solo es mi pensamiento u opinión.)

----------


## Racso11

Lo he visto dos veces y la verdad no me ha gustado nada, parece que la magia es lo que menos importa, es mas un reality que otra cosa

----------


## Prendes

Antena 3 retira 'Por arte de magia' | Vertele

----------


## Lukan

Era de esperar...

----------


## antonio75

SeTernino, lo retiraron de la parrilla, una pena

----------


## Ricardo_As de picas

Lo raro es que haya durado tanto....

----------


## elmanu

> en fin....que no os engañéis, el programa está predestinado al fracaso...


 Q grande que soy...

----------


## magotonydm

Este programa ha sido un fracaso desde mi punto de vista, pues me han querido vender "The Magicians" programa que me encantó ver y no resido en UK, con "Mira quien baila" (en el de Telemadrid cada semana eran unos famosos y el otro toda la temporada los mismos) y "Tu si que vales" por el aire del jurado. El primer programa fue cuasi in tragable y me encanta la magia y actuo asiduamente, ¡¡pero pon calidad por favor, que los ilusionistas no son meras figuritas!! y el jurado me sobraba desde el inicio. Hicieron de algo brillante un gallinero. Lo del horario lo dejo aparte. En fin, de buscar al mejor mago con ayuda de famosos a buscar el mejor ayudante para darle x dinero, sin palabras.

----------

